# Sport on a Tablet



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

I have now for the last 15 years or so had a programme online where virtually any sport event can be watched.

It works reasonably well on a computer, but is "Hit and Miss" on an Android device.. Video and no Sound, Sound but no Video or sometimes Neither.

My programme is a SpamTrap nightmare, not mine, but sent to you courtesy of the rebroadcasters I link to.

However, I had always said it was a last resort and it is still quite popular with cycling enthusiasts, getting 20,000 ++ hits on the major bike races.

But there is a new application available which seems to be much better than mine although it seems to be British oriented.

I urge sports enthusiasts with Android access to try this at https://www.mobdro.com/

Cycling enthusiasts may be better off with my old AlgarveServers Sportsite which is more Mainland European oriented.
<http://algarveservers.com/sportsite/>
<http://inconnu.freeshell.org/sportsite>
<http://bellacanela.com>


----------

